# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  tania gets caught

## [email protected]

tania gets caught in third episode by conrad. amber suspects that tania put fake tan on the baby. amber demands that conrad to take a paternity test, which proves amber right. read this in one of soap mags.

----------


## Jade

I thought she would get caught out in the end, pretty dumb trick!

But I thought Tanya put fake tan on Ambers baby (really hers) and that baby got killed in the first episode, also I thought that Amber already did a pertinity test last week?

----------


## [email protected]

yes tania did put fake tan on "amber's" baby. amber them susupects it isnt her baby when she discovers fake tan on the baby. although she did do a test already, it only confirmed that conrad was the father. she demands that conrad do another one.

----------


## Debs

she will probably do one to confirm that tanya is the mother!!she announce sit at the christening according to last nights preview!!

----------


## soap_gal_

Oh, it's gonna be good!

----------


## phils little sister

is tanya leaving in the 4th eposide?

----------


## Roslyn

yeah thats right at the christening last nights episode was good with the nanny don't you think? the way they made you believe it was conrad!!!

----------


## phils little sister

:Cheer:  Yeah it was great! cant wait for next weeks eposide, hope there is another cat fight between amber and tanya

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Did the dog eat the baby? I missed the last half hour of the 1st episode thanks to my brother coz we saw a clip of  the dog on top of the baby. Also, do you think it was Bruno who raped Katie?

----------


## phils little sister

No the dog smoothered the baby - it was on top of it, yeah i think it was bruno

----------


## Debs

i not sure i thnk it may be darius??

----------


## phils little sister

I dont like Bruno - did you see the way he was with his wife, horrible man  :Angry:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Yeah, i read in one of my 'teen mags' that they have a *dark* story line!

----------


## soapy dream

Is the dark stroy like the mental abuse that Bruno gives Lucy??  Also Why is tanya going out in the 4th episode?  And I thought that it turned out that Amber had an affair and the baby is not conrad's? 
Can anyone fill in the blanks!

----------


## Debs

someone on here said that amber had used a sperm donor and tanyas real baby was actually his. not sure how true it was?? sure we will find out next week!

i agree bruno is horrid to his wife. how can she put up with it!!

----------


## soapy dream

Yes I think it was here when i read about Amber's baby not being conrad.
I dont want tanya to leave.  She is great in fbw Dont want her to go!

----------


## phils little sister

I dont know how she puts up with him, but i can tell you if it was me i would have thrown him in on top of that fire las night

----------


## soapy dream

you and me both!PLS
Does anyone know why tanya leaves????

----------


## phils little sister

i think it might have something to do with the fact that they find out about the baby really being ambers  :Searchme:

----------


## soapy dream

I suppose but it would have been good watching Tanya get out of it, she always gets out of trouble so well and comes up smelling of roses
We love ya Tanya T!!

----------


## phils little sister

Yeah i know what you mean i hope she trys to get revenge on amber

----------

